# im so sad



## laura808 (Dec 29, 2010)

My mom has told me to stop corresponding with you guys on the tortoise forum. She said that I can read your threads but not post any comments or anything. im so sad right now! Ill still be here, but I cant say anything. Bye guys. I might be able to leave comments when I am out of the house and in college and not under the control of my parents. 

My parents are really great, its just that they dont want me talking to "strangers"

OH im also proably going to get another baby sulcata on the 4th. ive been waiting to get Otis a buddey for FOREVER.


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that . The thing is, if you have any questions about your tortoise, you should explain to your parents that it is very important that you ask the questions here, maybe you can ask them that if you have a question you can post it in front of them. 
Hope to talk to you soon


----------



## Nay (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Laura, Maybe if you asked them to sit down and visit this place they might realize we are all here to just improve our torts lives. I know my son is 15 and it infuriates me that when ever I walk by, he is changing the screen. Sooo he has limited computer time. If he were to show me a place he goes and some correspondence he has made I would be way more likely to approve.If he walked me through this place I would love to see him on it..
Way better than trying to hide it.
Good Luck
Nay


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this Laura. I agree though, if you have a problem with one of your tortoises where you need help, I would ask your parents to sit down with you while you ask your questions and read our answers. That way they can see that we are just trying to help.

I have young daughters myself and I worry about them too. I don't blame your parents one bit for being cautious - in this day and age you have to be. But maybe you can get them involved in the forum too, and at least that way we can still offer help if you need it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 29, 2010)

Laura, I agree with Nay about asking your folks to sit down and talk to us. I am a grandma and totally understand where they are coming from...but we are parents and grandparents and teenagers here just talking about tortoises. See if they wouldn't read some threads...show them Bob's squash face...nobody can resist that...


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 29, 2010)

Im sorry to here that! Bummer  Yeah Bob+RV will make them totally in love with this place


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Laura, I am sorry to hear that, but as a Mom too, I understand where she is coming from! Even though it's a bummer, she loves you and cares about what you are exposed to. It's her job to protect you! I myself would allow my 11 year old son on here anyday. He has limited access as well, and it not allowed on myspace at ALL!! There are some yuckie places out there!! Maybe one day she can come and visit the site and see that we are just a bunch of tortie lovers. 

Show her Bob and his squash face! That should do it!! LOL! 

You will be missed, and remember to thank your Mom for loving you so much!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd have to say I would do the same thing with my daughter. You can get a lot from just looking and searching on here, and like was said, if you need something have your parents write your message or sit next to you while you type it or something.


----------



## laura808 (Jan 22, 2011)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Shelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm actually a dirty old man myself, but I try to tone it down a bit when I'm here.


----------



## xLilliax (Jan 23, 2011)

@ Shelly, sounds just like my stepdad. He tries making it a goal for his life, although he's all talk and likes to make icky comments sometimes.
But I'm sorry to hear that Laura.  my mom did the SAAAME thing to me a few years back. Ugh.
My heart goes out to ya girl.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Laura but as a Mum i can see your parent point too, the people on here are great and are always here too help just get you parents to sit and watch while u post if u need advice, and maybe show them around the forum there alot of great tips and cue pics and lots of great people just talking Torts and other pets.


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 23, 2011)

can you make it a family project to surf the tortoise forum? I think we're all good people, love our animals and want to make their lives better - and help those with questions.

good luck. 

teri


----------



## -ryan- (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, your parents don't want you talking to strangers, and I guess it doesn't get much stranger than people who think about tortoises all day


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 25, 2011)

hahahah...Ryan..have to agree there, we can be a strange lot. Laura, if you are interested in torts, make it a family affair and get your folks involved....................you may end up being the next great tortoise veterinarian! Good luck!


Doc


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 25, 2011)

haha yeah... maybe they are trying to protect your "cool"

ps hope you've brought them on here by now


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Laura I am sorry you are sad. As a mother I am really proud of you for being so honest. I am glad that you have parents who love you and want to protect you.


----------

